# Latte Art but only a french press?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No problem






Im sure we flamed someone for this once......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You wouldn't think it would work so well - but there you go.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've got to give this a go!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dritan has posted up some amazing latte art videos on youtube. The guy is one smooth barista!

All that high end coffee equipment in above video plus, did you notice the...Nespresso machine (to the right of the huge machine to the left of him)?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

That is pretty amazing and he is annoyingly good.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the milk foaming with a cafetiere! It's basically the same as these aerolatte/aeroccino devices. Amazing how he works with the results of it though, it looks a bit stiff/dry to me. I've seen his other videos too and he does boss it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For those that haven't seen the master at work:

http://www.youtube.com/results?q=dritan%20alsela%20barista&sm=1


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

There seem to be two threads on this, but the title for this one seems more relevant to the Agnieszka Rojewska's WBC performance, where she uses a french press for her "no steam capps". It's about 08:30 in if you want to skip, with an interview with HasBean's Steve at the end, bizarrely.

http://livestream.com/worldcoffee/events/3952840

I tried it and it works surprisingly well. I'm not much of a milk drink fan, but the milk seemed softer for not having been heated with steam. If you can't be bothered to watch the video, it's basically milk in a cafetiere brought to 68 degrees in a water bath, then use the press to generate the foam - first time I tried I overdid it a bit and it became a bit stiff, but second time worked fine. An improvised home water bath worked for me, but you could always shove it in the microwave. The water bath thing means you could use lots of different temps too. And then with different milks as well, there's probably a book in all this for somebody&#8230; "Milk for Coffee" anyone?


----------

